# Sapper's first day



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

So it was a pretty unevenful trip on the way back, other then I left my phone on the top of my car drove off realized about ten miles down the road that I didn't have my phone...drove back and found it on the side of the road in a couple of pieces..put it back together and it still works. I have a couple of questions: 

1) Is it normal for GSD pups to be aloof alreasdy at 8 weeks and do I need do anything special then the ordinary socializing?

2) I noticed that when he was walking it looks like he first steps behind the pads and then rolls forward...is this normal? I trimed his nails because they where catching on the carpet.

I had the pick out of 2 of the males. Sapper was the most outgoing, and the most willing to play and chase the toys right away. I was watching him play with his littermates and had he was picking on the other ones and then a couple of them ganged up on him. Also has anyone had puppies that sounded like a monkey? lol cuz thats what mine sound like#-o 

kayla


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just start reading the training threads. You are way overthinking this whole thing.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

The only thing I can think of about the monkey barking is that he puts his barks together maybe. The only way I can think to explain this on here is like my American Bulldog pups barks are like Arf Arf My cousins GSD male is like ArArArArArf maybe this will help It just seems to be the way some dogs bark. Nothing I would be concerned with. Oh yeah what does Aloof mean? LOL


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Aloof means stand-offish which is part of the discription on the GSD, I just didnt know if puppies had that trait or if it came out once the hit puberty. I am not concerned with t the barking I just thought it was funny that he sound like a monkey. I am concerned with the fact that he lands behind the pad first and the rolls to the toes...is that normal????


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

From researching and listening to my cousin and correct me if I'm wrong on this one. Just trying to think of somthing. West German and especially american blood lines that have a more slooping back (not straight backed) seem to walk more on the back of there back foot when they take a step. He has a male whos parents where imported from east germany and has been told he looks of the check line any way he is more straight backed and stands more flatly on his back feet he got a female that her back slants more different line (not for sure if that has any thing to do with it just seems like it does to me) and she stands more on the back of her foot and that seems to be what you are describing.And in my opinion any pup will probably be a little standoffish when coming to a new place for the first time away from all it's siblings. Might be a sign as to how much it was handled while in the care of the kennel.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I think i understand where your line of though is going. For the most part there is gently sloping in both the dams ans the sires lines, not a stich of showline in the pedigree. Does anyone knoe if dogs grow like horses and alternate the front and back half when growing?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh you bet they do kayla--a GSD fr about 7 mo til 18 or 20 is constantly out of proportion just like a yearling. you might catch them resembling their grown-up selves on a good day. but it won't last longer than that .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

8 weeks old! You just brought it home and it's "aloof" already. Go figure! 
Give the pup a chance to relax and get used to you.........and enjoy it! ;-) 
Some pups are extreamly outgoing right off the bat and some need time to warm up. 
If it's a show line, chances are it's gonna walk funny.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

No he is out of working lines. It he warmed up to me right away when I went to the breeders, but when we got home he really didn't want to play with my roommates. It has been so long since I have had a GSD puppy that I was sure if they acted that way or not. Thanks 

kayla


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He warmed up at the breeders because that was home for him then. He's been take away from his home, his mom, his litter and now lives on a different planet as far as he's concerned. 
Relax and enjoy. It'll happen! ;-)


----------

